# ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)



## باحثة فى الحق (15 أغسطس 2007)

*أول سؤال لى* (بخط يدى)

إيه الفرق بين الأرثوذوكس و الكاثوليك؟ فيم الإختلاف؟؟؟؟؟؟


*السؤال الثانى؟*
عندكم عندما يخطىء الإنسان يذهب لكنيسته و يطهر نفسه بالإعتراف إلى القسيس
فماذا لو أخطأ القسيس (و هو بشر أكيد يخطىء)
لمن يعترف؟
للأكبر منه و اللا إيه

طيب و صلنا لأكبر بابا بيعترف لمين؟

*السؤال الثالث*

لماذا تعظمون الصليب و تقدسونه
مع أنه هو الخشبة التى صلب عليها المسيح عليه السلام

يعنى مثلا
لو حد قتل ابنى بسكينة لا يمكن أحب هذه السكينة و أحتفظ بيها بل العكس فكيف بالأداة التى قتل عليها إلهكم؟

عندى لسا أسئلة تانية حسألها بعد إجابتكم على أسئلتى
بس طلب أخير
ياريت الإجابة تكون مفصلة بارك الله فيكم
معلش حتعبكم معايا
لكم أهو كله بثوابه


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



باحثة فى الحق قال:


> *أول سؤال لى* (بخط يدى)
> 
> إيه الفرق بين الأرثوذوكس و الكاثوليك؟ فيم الإختلاف؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

لا يوجد اختلاف جوهري فكل المسيحيين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله و تثليث اقانيمه و بسري التجسد و الفداء و بالكتاب المقدس 


و على فكرة الكلام عن الطوائف المسيحية ممنوع في هذا القسم 





> *السؤال الثانى؟*
> عندكم عندما يخطىء الإنسان يذهب لكنيسته و يطهر نفسه بالإعتراف إلى القسيس
> فماذا لو أخطأ القسيس (و هو بشر أكيد يخطىء)
> لمن يعترف؟
> ...


 

اولا الغفران لله وحده 

و الكاهن هو وسيط بين الله و البشر 

و كل كاهن يعترف لكاهن آخر مهما كانت درجته 

و قداسة البابا هو كاهن ايضا وممكن ان يكون كاهن اعترافه قسيس 



> *السؤال الثالث*
> 
> لماذا تعظمون الصليب و تقدسونه
> مع أنه هو الخشبة التى صلب عليها المسيح عليه السلام
> ...


 
بالصليب نلنا المصالحة مع الله 

و بالصليب تخلصنا من سطوة الخطيئة علينا 

و بالصليب نلنا الخلاص 

و تكريمنا للصليب هو تكريم للمصلوب القائم من الاموات 



> عندى لسا أسئلة تانية حسألها بعد إجابتكم على أسئلتى
> بس طلب أخير
> ياريت الإجابة تكون مفصلة بارك الله فيكم
> معلش حتعبكم معايا
> لكم أهو كله بثوابه


 

بعد ان تتم الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة 

افتحي موضوع جديد يتضمن السؤال الجديد 

حتى نضمن استفادة الجميع من الموضوع



سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

جيد جدا انك استمعتي للنظام و اعدتي كتابت الأسئلة بيدك
و سنرد على كل اسئلتك لنبين لك اننا نخاطب العقل, لا صفحات مجهولة ينسخ منها

و لنأتي الى اسئلتك:




باحثة فى الحق قال:


> *أول سؤال لى* (بخط يدى)
> 
> إيه الفرق بين الأرثوذوكس و الكاثوليك؟ فيم الإختلاف؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
من قال ان هناك فرق اصلا؟؟؟ و اي اختلاف هذا!!



*



السؤال الثانى؟
عندكم عندما يخطىء الإنسان يذهب لكنيسته و يطهر نفسه بالإعتراف إلى القسيس
فماذا لو أخطأ القسيس (و هو بشر أكيد يخطىء)
لمن يعترف؟
للأكبر منه و اللا إيه

طيب و صلنا لأكبر بابا بيعترف لمين؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



اسميحيلي لقلك, ان قولك الذهاب للكنيسة و الأعتراف للتطهير و الغفران هو اعتقاد خاطئ, فليس القسيس او الكاهن الذي يغفر الخطايا, بل الرب وحده
فالكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا في رسالة يوحنا الأولى الأصحاح الأول العدد 9:

[Q-BIBLE] 
إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

فالرب هو الوحيد الذي يعفر الخطايا بأعترافنا و ليس البابا او القس او اي بشر اخر

**



السؤال الثالث

لماذا تعظمون الصليب و تقدسونه
مع أنه هو الخشبة التى صلب عليها المسيح عليه السلام

أنقر للتوسيع...



من قال اننا نقدس الصليب؟ لماذا هذا الكلام المغلوط بدون دليل او تتبع؟
نحن لا نقدس الصليب, بل نفتخر بالصليب, فكما يقول الرسول بولس في غلاطية 6 و العدد 14:

[Q-BIBLE] 
وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و للتعمق اكثر في معنى الصليب, اتبعي الرابط التالي:
http://www.geocities.com/dryoussefnattia/cross.htm

* 


> يعنى مثلا
> لو حد قتل ابنى بسكينة لا يمكن أحب هذه السكينة و أحتفظ بيها بل العكس فكيف بالأداة التى قتل عليها إلهكم؟


 
الكلام بأدلة يكون رائع و لا يلقي صاحبه في مواقف محرجة
فمن قال ان الهنا قتل يا اخت؟ 
الهنا اله حي لا يموت و لا يقتل!
يا ريت عندما تتكلمين, تكلمي بمفهوم مسيحي لا من معلومات اسلامية مغلوطة!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



> اولا الغفران لله وحده


طبعا




> و الكاهن هو وسيط بين الله و البشر


و هذا بالضبط ما أردت التحدث عنه
لماذا أجعل بينى و بين ربى واسطة؟؟؟؟
فأنا مثلا عندما أخطىء أدعو الله مباشرة ليغفر لى
أما صديقتى سيلفيا فهى من أخبرنى أنها تذهب للقسيس و تعترف عنده فيدعو لها و يصلى لها
أليس هذا شىء خاص بينى و بين ربى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أى أننى أعترف لله فقط
و مشكور أخوى على الشرح





> من قال ان هناك فرق اصلا؟؟؟ و اي اختلاف هذا!!


الذى قال لى أن هناك فرق هى صديقتى
و عالعموم مكنتش عرفة أنه ممنوع الكلام عن الطوائف هنا



> تكلمي بمفهوم مسيحي


طلبك عالعين و الراس و لكنه صعب جدا
فقد طرحت أسئلتى عليكم لأننى لا أفهم أشياء كثيرة عندكم و لو كنت أفهمها لما طرحت أسئلة أصلا



> الهنا اله حي لا يموت و لا يقتل!



طبعا الله حى لا يموت
سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة و الروح



و لكننى قصدت سيدنا عيسى فكما تعلم حضرتك أن فى الإسلام سيدنا عيسى لم يصلب و لكن الله ألقى بشبهه على يهوذا (أحد تلاميذه الخائنين).
أما سيدنا عيسى عليه الصلاة و السلام فقد رفعه الله إليه و هو الآن حى و سينزل آخر الزمان
هذه هى عقيدتى التى أؤمن بها

و آسفة على إزعاجكم
و شكرا على جهودكم معى
أثابكم المولى عز و جل و هو نعم المولى و نعم النصير
و السلام عليكم


----------



## املا (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

اختي الكاهن يقوم بارشاد المسيحي الى كيفيه تجني الخطيئه و يساعده و يرشده يحله من خطاياه بتوكيل من الرب يسوع 

و بالنسبه للطوائف مافيش فرق انا كاثوليك و الاخوان هون اقباط او ارثودوكس ما في فرق الجوهر واحد اختلافات بسيطه مثلا اللغه الايمان واحد في قانون ايمان يشترك به جميع  الطوائف


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

حبيبتى املا
يعنى لو أخطأت ممكن متروحيش تعترفى و ربنا يغفرلك و اللا لازم واسطة بينك و بين ربنا؟؟؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*




باحثة فى الحق قال:


> حبيبتى املا





باحثة فى الحق قال:


> يعنى لو أخطأت ممكن متروحيش تعترفى و ربنا يغفرلك و اللا لازم واسطة بينك و بين ربنا؟؟؟؟





*+*

الاخت باحثة عن الحق .. 

ليس الكاهن (( واسطة )) و لكنه (( وسيط )) ... و هناك فرق .. 

و مسألة الإعتراف هذه تحدثنا عنها .. و الإعتراف للكاهن هو سلطة ممنوحة من المسيح له المجد للكاهن لما للإعتراف من فوائد كثيرة كنا قد ذكرناها من قبل .. فالكاهن هو بمثابة تمثيل للسلطة الإلهية على الارض .. و كما قال الاخوة الاحبه ان غفران الخطايا وحده .. واحد فقط من له السلطان على ذلك .. وهو الله تبارك إسمه .. كل ما يفعله الكاهن هو أنه يصلى للشخص الذى يعترف عنده ..و يُعطيه ما يسمى (( الحل )) بعد أن يقدم الشخص توبة صادقة نقية .. أى يتوب توبه صادقة عن خطاياه .. و يُقرر أن يحيا فى طهارة و نقاء مع الله حتى يوم القيامة .. 

و الإعتراف يعلم الإنسان الإنسحاق و الخشوع .. و يجعله يشعر بمدى بشاعة الخطية .. فلا يعود يفعلها مره آخرى ..

ولابد من (( التوبة )) قبل الإعتراف .. لذلك هذا السر فى الكنيسة يُسمى ((  سر التوبة و الإعتراف )) .. فكيف يغفر لك الله خطاياك دون ان تتوبى عنها ؟! .. فلابد من التوبه الصادقة النقية 

و الكاهن بما له من خبرات روحية كثيرة .. يكون أكبر مرشد روحي لك عند الاعتراف .. فهو ينصحك و يوجهك .. و يتابع أخبارك أولاً بأول .. و أنا قد رأيت فى بعض الافلام أن هناك من الاخوة المسلمين من يذهب إلى الإمام أو شيخ الجامع و يتحدث معه و يطلب إرشاده .. و هذه صورة مبسطة عن الإعتراف .. كمثلاً أيضاً الفنانات اللواتي إعتزلن الفن على يد بعض الشيوخ أمثال الشيخ الشعراوي و غيره .. فهذا يُعتبر إعتراف و لكن بصورة بسيطة سطحية بعض الشىء .. 

فالاعتراف أمر صحي و بناء للنفس البشرية التى تريد التوبة الفعلية 

تحياتي


----------



## timon20080 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

الاختلاف مش في العقيدة او العبادة
لا ابدا
الاختلاف في حجات قشريات بس كدة كل الاكلام

و عن موضوع الاعتراف:-
دة المسيحي بيروح يتكلم في الامور بتاعت حياتة و الكاهن بيساعدة علي التخلص منها و بيصلي معاة علشان يتخلص من خطاياة ايضا يعني بيروح يفضفض معاة ذي الدكتور النفساني بس كدة


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

يا أخوة ردوا على سؤالى

يعنى لو أخطأت ممكن متروحيش تعترفى و ربنا يغفرلك و اللا لازم واسطة بينك و بين ربنا؟؟؟؟ 

آه و اللا لأ


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

عفوا وسيط


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

إيه الفرق بين الأرثوذوكس و الكاثوليك؟ فيم الإختلاف؟؟؟؟؟؟


مفيش فرق غير بس عدد من الطقوس .. و كل المبادئ وحدة و الجوهر واحد 


و الاسئلة البقية جاوبوكي عليها الاخوة


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

الغفران هو لله وحده 

لكن الكاهن هو الوسيط و يقدم الحلول الروحية و الارشاد و الحلة بعد التوبة الحقيقية من قبل الانسان


----------



## الكنيسة العربية (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



> يعنى لو أخطأت ممكن متروحيش تعترفى و ربنا يغفرلك و اللا لازم واسطة بينك و بين ربنا؟؟؟؟



لا مش لازم وسيط انسانى او بشر زينا  والدليل هذة الاية ( لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس الانسان يسوع المسيح ، الذي بذل نفسه فدية لاجل الجميع الشهادة في اوقاتها الخاصة " ( 1تي 2 : 5 ) 
)

والصفات الازمة للوسيط 

 ـ أن يكون إنساناً : " فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم و الدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس " ( عب 2 : 14 ) 
2 ـ أن يكون بدون خطية : " لانه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا قدوس بلا شر و لا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة و صار اعلى من السماوات " ( عب 7 : 26 ) و " لان ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية " ( عب 4 : 15 ) و " الذي لم يفعل خطية و لا وجد في فمه مكر " ( 1بط 2 : 22 ) 
3 ـ أن يكون الهاً : " الذي ليس له اضطرار كل يوم مثل رؤساء الكهنة ان يقدم ذبائح اولا عن خطايا نفسه ثم عن خطايا الشعب لانه فعل هذا مرة واحدة اذ قدم نفسه " ( عب 7 : 27 ) و " اذ ذاك كان يجب ان يتالم مرارا كثيرة منذ تاسيس العالم و لكنه الان قد اظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه " ( عب 9 : 26 )


----------



## الكنيسة العربية (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

طبعا من ضمن الصفات ان يكون انسان والالة فى نفس الوقت كيف يكون يكون عن طرق هذة الاية التى تقول 

* +   و بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد   ( 1تي 3 : 16 )*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*




باحثة فى الحق قال:


> يا أخوة ردوا على سؤالى





باحثة فى الحق قال:


> يعنى لو أخطأت ممكن متروحيش تعترفى و ربنا يغفرلك و اللا لازم واسطة بينك و بين ربنا؟؟؟؟
> 
> آه و اللا لأ





*+*


يا أخت باحثة ..

الله يقبل توبة أى إنسان .. و مسألة إنها ما تروحش تعترف للكاهن .. دي بترجع لكذا حاجة .. أولاً يا ترى هي تقدر أو هو يقدر يداوم على التوبة من غير أب كاهن يرشده و يُعطيه حل ( بكسر الحاء ) ؟؟ 

كمان أنا قولت فى مشاركتي السابقة .. أن المسيح له المجد أعطى سلطة للكاهن في (( رفع )) خطايا الانسان ووضعها على أكتاف المسيح و المسيح له المجد هو الذى يغفر الخطايا لانه هو الله تبارك إسمه 

أنتي لما تحبي تعرضى مشكلة على رئيس الجمهورية .. بتدخلى عليه على طول و لا عنده مستشارين و رؤساء مكتبه ؟ ..

طبعاً إحنا أولا الله و مش محتاجين واسطة ولا وسيط .. لان زى ما قال الاخ الكنيسة العربية .. هناك وسيط واحد بين الله والبشر وهو يسوع المسيح الذى هو الله له المجد .. و المسيح وسيط فى مغفرة الخطايا .. أي أنه هو الوحيد الذى له السلطان فى مغفرة الخطايا ..

أما الكاهن فهو وسيط فقط لوضع الخطايا أمام الله والله تبارك إسمه هو الذى يغفرها ..

كمان إحنا لما نصلي بنصلي لله مباشرة .. مش بنصلي لاب الكاهن وهو ياخد صلواتنا و يضعها أمام الله .. لاء .. و لكن فى مفغرة الخطايا .. بنعترف للاب الكاهن لان الخطايا شىء ضد قداسة الله .. فنحسب أنفسنا غير مستحقين أننا نقف أمام الله بخطايانا .. و ده نوع من التذلل و الخشوع و الانسحاق .. 

و طبعاً لو روحت و إعترفتي لله تبارك إسمه مباشرة .. أكيد هيغفر ليك خطاياك .. بس زى ما قولتلك .. أن الله وضع ترتيب و نظام .. لان إلهنا إله ترتيب و نظام و ليس إله تشويش .. يعني كل حاجة بنظام .. و العلاقة بينا و بين ربنا قوية و علاقة إبن بأبيه .. لكن وجود الاحترام و الخضوع لترتيب الله أفضل بالطبع .. و يُعطى للنفس دفعه للامام و التقدم فى التوبة .


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



> أن يكون بدون خطية


و هل هناك بشر دون أخطاء رحمكم الله
لا أحد معصوم إلا الأنبياء يا إخوة



> أن يكون الهاً



مين اللى يكون إله
القسيس يكون إله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش فهمة
ما هذاااااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



باحثة فى الحق قال:


> و هل هناك بشر دون أخطاء رحمكم الله
> لا أحد معصوم إلا الأنبياء يا إخوة
> 
> 
> ...


 

*+*

أكره الغباء .. 

و لا أطيق من يدعى الغباء أو عدم الفهم ..

حقاً .. إن الحوار معكم غير بناء


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

ماذا؟
أهذه هى طريقة دعوتكم للناس؟ 
الشتم و السب؟
ألا تخالف قوانين المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
واضح أن دينكم عظيم فعلا
ألا يخالف هذا إنجيلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و اللا أنا غلطانة و ده شىء عادى

أنا هنا أسأل
و الله عارف الإجابة و  عايز تجاوب جاوب و إلا فلا

هذا ما يقوله دينى
(من كان يؤمن بالله و اليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت)

سامحك الله فدينى أمرنى بعدم رد الأسية لأنه دين عظيم
الحمد لله


----------



## املا (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



> و هل هناك بشر دون أخطاء رحمكم الله
> لا أحد معصوم إلا الأنبياء يا إخوة
> 
> مين اللى يكون إله
> ...



اختي العضو بتكلم عن الوسيط اللي هو السيد المسيح يحب ان يكون بلا خطيئه و هيك السيد المسيح بلا عيب و اله بحكم طبيعته اللاهوتيه 

مش بتكلم عن الكاهن 


و معلش ياخويا Redemption طول بالك


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



> اختي العضو بتكلم عن الوسيط اللي هو السيد المسيح يحب ان يكون بلا خطيئه


آه
كدة ماشى
فالأنبياء معصومين

فيها إيه بقى لو الأخ كان رد بأدب كدة زى الأخت الحبيبة املا
لو ملكش مزاج ترد أو مش فايقلى ماتردش
المنتدى ما شاء الله مليان أخوة متدينين فهمين أن الأدب فى الحوار أهم حاجة مثل الأخت املا و الأخ استفانوس

مشكورة حبيبتى املا على تواضعك و أدبك
أنا فهمت منك الحمد لله

سؤال أخير للأخ الشتام

استفدت إيه لما شتمتنى غير غضب الرب؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش ربنا ناهى عن السب؟؟؟؟؟
عارف استفدت إيه
استفدت تنفير الناس من دينك و ده ربنا حيحاسبك عليه يوم القيامة


----------



## املا (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



> آه
> كدة ماشى
> فالأنبياء معصومين


مش محمد كان بقول اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي ؟ 



> فيها إيه بقى لو الأخ كان رد بأدب كدة زى الأخت الحبيبة املا



اختي انا شاب


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

*+*

الاخت باحثة عن الحق

لن أحذف مشاركتي لتكون عبرة لي و درساً حتي لا أكررها مره آخرى ..

و الحقيقة ان سؤالك أثار غضبي بشدة .. لان الكلام واضح .. و حتى لو لم يكن الكلام واضح .. فهل سمعتي عن المسيحيون فى العالم كله أنهم يقولون أن القسيس إله ؟؟!!! 

يعني يا أخت باحثة حتى لو سمعتى الكلام ده من واحد جاهل مسيحي .. المفروض عليكي منطقياً و بعقلك ما تصدقيش الكلام ده و فى نفس الوقت تبقى واثقه ان المسيحين مش بيؤمنوا ابداً بكده .. الموضوع أصلاً مش محتاج سؤال و إستفسار .. فيه برضه حد بيقول إن القسيس إله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

كمان عاوز أقولك نصيحة أخوية .. لا تقيمي دين معين بسلوك أحد معتنقيه .. يعنى لو REDEMPTION  إنسان مش كويس .. مش معنى كده أن دينه كمان مش كويس .. لاء طبعاً .. لان صدق العقيدة لا يُقيم بأشخاص 

*عموماً أنا آسف*


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

أنا آسفة أخى املا
اعذرنى

نعم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يدعو الله أن يغفر له و ذلك من تواضعه لربه و كان كثير الصيام بالليل و قد سئل لماذا تصلى كل هذا؟
فرد
أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا فقد كان يشكر ربه دوما على هذه النعمة و يدعو لنفسه و لأمته بالرحمة و ذلك كما ذكرت شكرا لله و تواضعا له و اعترافا بنعمه علينا جميعا

و مرة تانية
آسفة لفهمى أن حضرتك بنت
أعتذر بشدة


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



املا قال:


> مش محمد كان بقول اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي ؟
> 
> 
> 
> اختي انا شاب





العصمة فقط في مجال الدعوة لا غير .. انا سئلت على العصمة بل اسلام و هيك قالولي

و الا الانبياء بشر بخطئو كمان .. زينا


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

بالنسبة للأخ الفاضل Redemption 

أنا لا أعرف شىء عن عقيدتكم و لهذا أسأل لأعرف و مفيهاش حاجة عيب أنى أتعلم و هذا لا يعنى أبدا أننى غبية كما تفضلت حضرتك و قلت

و بمناسبة الدين لا يؤخذ بناسه و لكن بتعاليمه فهذا أعرفه جيدا و لكن اشمعنى انتوا واخدين الإسلام بسبب ناسه فهذا ليس عدلا
ثم
اللى مضايقنى طريقتك فى الدعوة
و الله مش علشانى عايز تشتمنى اشتم براحتك انت اللى خسران و لكن لأن الناس بتنفر من هذه الطريقة فى الدعوة


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



> و الا الانبياء بشر بخطئو كمان .. زينا



أختى
الأنبياء لما بيخطئوا مش بيكون لنقص فيهم زينا احنا البشر و لكن بيكون علشان يعلمونا احنا زى مثلا قصة سيدنا يونس اللى ما انتظر حتى يأمره الله بالخروج من القرية فخرج دون أمر الله
فتعلمنا نحن ألا نتبع أهواءنا و نمشى وراء تعاليم الرب
فأنا أذكر أن صديقتى سيلفيا حدثتنى عن قصة لا أذكرها للأسف و لكن خلاصتها أنه فيه حد من تلاميذ السيد المسيح أخطأ و أكيد طبعا ربنا غفر له
و لكن هل أخطأ لأنه مش كويس
لا طبعا
أخطأ ليعلمنا أن فعل هذا الشىء الذى فعله خطأ و معصية للرب
و ياريت لو حد فاهم أنا قصدى أنهى قصة يكتبها مشكور


----------



## املا (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



> نعم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يدعو الله أن يغفر له و ذلك من تواضعه لربه و كان كثير الصيام بالليل و قد سئل لماذا تصلى كل هذا؟
> فرد
> أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا فقد كان يشكر ربه دوما على هذه النعمة و يدعو لنفسه و لأمته بالرحمة و ذلك كما ذكرت شكرا لله و تواضعا له و اعترافا بنعمه علينا جميعا


يعني هو بقول لله اغفر لي و هو مش عامل اشي غلط ؟

و يعني محمد معصوم هاذ يجعله بلا عيب و الله وحده كامل كل البشر يخطئون 


> و مرة تانية
> آسفة لفهمى أن حضرتك بنت
> أعتذر بشدة


مافيش مشكله غالبا الاعضاء هيك بفكروا


----------



## املا (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

انسي اني سالت اظن انو ممنوع التطرق للاسلاميات هنا


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



> يعني هو بقول لله اغفر لي و هو مش عامل اشي غلط ؟


نعم



> و يعني محمد معصوم هاذ يجعله بلا عيب و الله وحده كامل كل البشر يخطئون



الله جعل العصمة له و لأنبيائه
يعنى أخى
هل أخطأ سيدنا عيسى عليه الصلاة و السلام
أنا عندى أنه كان نبى و من أولو العزم من الرسل لأنه صبر على أذى اليهود


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

*+*

الاخت باحثة عن الحق .. 

أولاً هذا القسم لا يناقش الامور الاسلامية .. فبرجاء من الاخ *املا* أن يطرح أسئلته فى قسم الحوار الاسلامي .. 

ثانياً أنا لست داعية .. و نحن لم نعترض على الاسلام لان المسلمين سيئون أو ما شابه .. إطلاقاً .. فلو راجعتي حوار الاديان ستجدى أن كل إعتراضات الاخوة و أسئلتهم تدور حول القرآن و الاحاديث و السُنة .. و نادراً ما يتحدثون عن الاشخاص .. 

*العقيدة الصادقة الصحيحة لا تُقيم بأشخاص .. و لكنها فى نفس الوقت تؤثر فيهم .. و تؤثر فى المجتمع بشكل عام .. و تقومه .. تصلّحه .. تنشر الخير بين أرجائه ..* 

تحياتي و أتمني لك تصفح مبارك


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



باحثة فى الحق قال:


> و هل هناك بشر دون أخطاء رحمكم الله
> لا أحد معصوم إلا الأنبياء يا إخوة
> 
> 
> ...


 
الأخ لم يغلط بحقك عندما قال انه يكره الغباء, فعذرا ان قلنا لك انك فعلا لا تستوعبين الكلام المكتوب
نحن نكتب عن المسيح و انت تفهميه عن القسيس او الكاهن, افليس هذا عيب في فهمك؟ 
قد يكون محقا من وصفك بنقص العقل و الدين...
على اي حال, اسألتك و اجبنا عنها, هل هناك شئ تريدين الأسفتسار عنه؟ ام ستقلبين الموضوع شخصنة؟


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



باحثة فى الحق قال:


> أختى
> الأنبياء لما بيخطئوا مش بيكون لنقص فيهم زينا احنا البشر و لكن بيكون علشان يعلمونا احنا زى مثلا قصة سيدنا يونس اللى ما انتظر حتى يأمره الله بالخروج من القرية فخرج دون أمر الله
> فتعلمنا نحن ألا نتبع أهواءنا و نمشى وراء تعاليم الرب
> فأنا أذكر أن صديقتى سيلفيا حدثتنى عن قصة لا أذكرها للأسف و لكن خلاصتها أنه فيه حد من تلاميذ السيد المسيح أخطأ و أكيد طبعا ربنا غفر له
> ...



حبيبتي انا اصلا كنت بحكيلك عن عصمة الانبياء بل نسبة للاسلام و الا في المسيحية الانبياء مش معصومين


----------



## remorb (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
وهو الوحيد الذي بلا خطية
أما جميع البشر فقال عنهم الكتاب المقدس "الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوذهم مجد الرب"
فالجميع أخطأوا والجميع تعوذهم المغفرة.. الجميع يحتاج إلي الفداء.. 
ليس ولا واحد بلا خطية...
فقد أخطأ أبوينا الأولين وورثنا الخطية.. 
والأنبياء جميعهم من نسل أبوينا الأولين أدم وحواء
وقد ورثوا خطية أدم وحواء
بعد وقوعهما في الخطية.. طردا من جنة عدن..
هل بعدما أنجبا هل أولادهما دخلوا الجنة مرة أخرى.. أم استمروا خارجها؟!!
بالقطع استمروا خارج الجنة...
واستمر نزول الأنبياء المبشرين بقدوم المسيا.. الذي هو المسيح.. الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد..
ليخلص البشر من الخطية..
ودون التطرق للإسلاميات فهذا ليس مجالنا هنا..
فإن جميع الأنبياء الذين أتوا فهم بشر .. ولا يوجد بشر مولود بلا خطية وإلا كان إلها...
ولأن السيد المسيح ولادته معجزية باعتراف القرآن نفسه..
فهو الوحيد الذي بلا خطية.. وجاء وأخذ ناسوتاً (جسداً) مثلنا.. لكي يتتم عملية الفداء..
وأشير هنا تكملة لكلام اخوتي بأن محمد كان يصلي لربه ليغفر له وأيضا محمد أخطأ واعترف بخطاياه
وهذا معلوما لديك حين أمر الناس بعدم تلقيح النخل.. وحين تكلم عن آلة الجاهلية واعتبرها من آلهة المسلمين... وهذا ليس مجال بحثنا وآسف لسردها هنا.. لكن وردت لتؤكد بأن الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوذهم مجد الله حتى الأنبياء ومنهم محمد...​


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



> وهذا معلوما لديك حين أمر الناس بعدم تلقيح النخل.. وحين تكلم عن آلة الجاهلية واعتبرها من آلهة المسلمين


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عالعموم
أشكرك لأنك أخيرا رديت عليا بطريقة كويسة فأرجو أنك تكمل كدة


----------



## Kiril (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

 تقولون ان يونس (يونان) اخطأ بانه عصي كلام الله 
وهو نبي (عند المسيحيين و المسلمين)........و تقولين الانبياء معصومون عن الخطأ
فكيف اخطأ يونس؟؟؟ و هو نبي و معصوم....

لا احد معصوم الا المسيح وحده و اتحدي ان يخرج احدهما شيئ يثبت عكس ذلك....

محمد بشر .....اذن فهو يخطئ
موسي بشر....اخطأ عندما تذمر علي الله
ابراهيم اخطأ..........حين كذب علي فرعون مصر 
داود اخطأ .........حين ارتكب الشر
بطرس انكر المسيح.............خاطئ

و لكن كلهم تابوا الي الله فغفر لهم


----------



## ابن الجريح (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

سلام الرب على اخوانى واحب ان اجاوب على الباحثه عن الحق واقول لها اختلاف الارثوذكس والكاثوليك انه اختلاف ليس جوهرى وفى المهم اننا ارثوذكس وكاثوليك معترفين كلنا بالاب والابن والروح القدس الاه واحد  المشكله يا باحثه فى الاختلاف الجوهرى مثل اختلاف السنه والشيعه والا انتى مش معايا فى كلامى يعنى مفيش اى مسيحى ارثوذكس كان او كاثوليك شكك فى ذات المسيح والا قال ان فيه شخص اخر هو المسيح او شخص اخر كان افضل ان يكون المسيح اظن ان هذه هى المشكله الاساسيه عندكم انتم بين السنه والشيعه وليست عندنا بين الارثوذكس والكاثوليك اما موضوع الاعتراف هذا اظن ان الكثير من المسلمين كان يذهبون الى رسولكم ويقولون له اننا اخطأنا فماذا نفعل ومن بعده كانو يذهبون الى الصحابه من بعده ومن بعد الصحابه الى الأئمه فبماذا تسمى هذا اعتراف ام دردشه .... ابن الجريح الذى كان واصبح


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> تقولون ان يونس (يونان) اخطأ بانه عصي كلام الله
> وهو نبي (عند المسيحيين و المسلمين)........و تقولين الانبياء معصومون عن الخطأ
> فكيف اخطأ يونس؟؟؟ و هو نبي و معصوم....
> 
> ...




مش بس هيك .. بيقولو انو آدم نبي

و ادم عصي الله و عليها طلع من الجنة و احنا كلنا صرنا عل ارض


----------



## ابن الجريح (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

يا عاشقه لماذا ضعى محمد مع الانبياء ممكن اعرف


----------



## نـور العالم (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

*اولا اشكر كل من اجاب فى هذا الموضوع والاخص الاخ العزيز REDEMPTION الذى يعجبى اسلوب كتابته كثيراً*

*واحب ان اعلق تعليق بسيط فى الموضوع الرئيسى الاعتراف*

*اقول ان الاعتراف هو لله فى سمع الكاهن*
*والذى يغفر هو الله من فم الكاهن*

*اذن الاعتراف سمع من طرفين *
*اولاً الله يسمع الاعتراف*
*ثانيا الانسان المعترف يسمع المغفرة*

*لو ان المعترف اعترف الى الله مباشرة فكيف يسمع المغفرة ؟؟؟*
*كيف يسمع الرب نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت *
*فقال داود لناثان قد اخطات الى الرب فقال ناثان لداود الرب ايضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت (2صم 12 : 13)*

*ان الاعتراف لا يمكن يصح الا من خلال هذه الطريقة*

*اذا دخلت الحكمة الى قلبك ولذت المعرفة الى نفسك *
*فالعقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك*
*( ام 2 : 10 ، 11 )*


----------



## ابن الجريح (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

الفرق بين الارثوذكس والكاثوليك يا باحثه بأذن ربنا اما تعتنقى المسيحيه هتعرفيه اما بالنسبه للاعتراف فهذا سر من اسرار الكنيسه وعندما تصبحى مسيحيه بأذن ربنا هتعرفيه اما بالنسبه للصليب فهو رمز للمسيحيه زى منتو وخدين الهلال رمز والا انتو بتعبدوه ...........ابن الجريح


----------



## ابن الجريح (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

سلام الرب على اخواتى يا باحثه عندكم فى الزواج عندما تتزوجون تذهبون الى المأزون صح فهل تذهبو الى المؤزون واسطه بينكم وبن ربنا اللى انا اعرفه ان ممكن تتزوجو من غير مأزون فلماذا تذهبون الى المؤزون لو عرفتى الاجابه على سؤالى فمنها بتعرفى الاجابه عن الاعتراف....... ابن الجريح


----------



## مسلم متفهم (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

يا جماعة عندي ملاحظة حول الحوار بشكل عام

كل ما يرد أحد الأعضاء المسلمين ، يكون رد الطرف المسيحي مقارنة بين جانب من الإسلام و جانب من المسيحية ، و محاولة التوصل إلى مساواة

يعني بمعنى آخر ، أنا شايف ان الردود تحاول أن تجعل الإسلام مثل المسيحية أو العكس

طيب إذا ما الفرق بين الديانتين طالما أن كل فكرة إسلامية لها نظير مسيحي مشابه ؟؟؟؟

أتمنى تكونو فهمتو السؤال جميعا

سلااااام


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



مسلم متفهم قال:


> يا جماعة عندي ملاحظة حول الحوار بشكل عام
> 
> كل ما يرد أحد الأعضاء المسلمين ، يكون رد الطرف المسيحي مقارنة بين جانب من الإسلام و جانب من المسيحية ، و محاولة التوصل إلى مساواة
> 
> ...


 
كلامك مغلوط يا صديقي
فنحن لا نقارن بين الأديان في ردودنا, بل اننا نمنع التكلم في الاسلاميات بشكل تام, و نحاول جعل الأسلام كالمسيحية, فهناك كل البعد بين الظلمة و النور

و يا ريتك تترك التشيت في الموضوع, فردك هذا لا يفيد القارئ بشئ..


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*



ابن الجريح قال:


> يا عاشقه لماذا ضعى محمد مع الانبياء ممكن اعرف




كيف ؟ ما فهمت 

بس اذا قصدك ليه انا حاسبه محمد نبي اصلا .. انا مش حاسبيتو نبي لا


----------



## مسلم متفهم (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

my rock


أنا أصلا لا أريد أن نصل إلى مساواة ، فأنا أعرف كيف أميز بين ( الظلمة و النور ) كما سميتها

ولا تتهمني بالتشتيت أو ما شابه فأنا لن أستفيد شيء من ذلك ، كل ما في الموضوع أنني أضع استفسار جديد و أنتظر الرد 

و طبعا الرد ليس منك فأنت غير مهم في هذا الحوار ولم تشارك من قبل فيه .... أنا أنتظر من باقي الأعضاء

( ولا انت حابب تطلع من المولد بحمص ؟؟؟ ) هههههههه


----------



## استفانوس (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

اخي الحبيب مسلم متفهم
ان الاخ روك هو مدير المنتدى
وبعد ان راى منك التشتيت وجه لك بكل ادب
وانت في بيته تبادله بالسخرية
فاذا عندك سؤال محدد وبدون التشتيت فتفضل مع احترام القوانين وصاحب القوانين
والا مع السلامة
نحن لسنا بحاجة الى مهرجين


----------



## مسلم متفهم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ها هى أسئلتى (أرجو الرد و عدم الحذف)*

يا استفانوس

انا بعرف قوانين المنتدى 

بس الاستاز my rock كان سلبي معي بأكتر من موقف و مرة عملي بلوك للآيبي

( كما تدين تدان )

انا بحترم الجميع بس غير مضطر لاحترام من يحاول إيذائي

و مع ذلك انا بعتذر من my rock مشان خاطرك


----------

